# Chachapoyas II: sabor a selva en la sierra



## guillermochs (Apr 10, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> Se ve interesante! La anterior Catedral cuando se cayó?


La anterior caterdral se cayo en el terremoto del 70 luego de eso se construyó un templo que no armonizaba con la arquitectura de la ciudad y creo que hace 2 años decidieron hacer una réplica de la catedral original que ya está para terminarse.




























Municipalidad de Chachapoyas


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Gracias! Se ve bastante bien la que está siendo construída.

No tienes fotos de la anterior iglesia (esa que no armonizaba)?


----------



## guillermochs (Apr 10, 2007)

Esta es la anterior "Catedral" de Chachapoyas que parecía cualquier cosa menos catedral.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

^^ Jajaja sí, que tal diferencia!

La nueva será muy similar a la antigua!


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Como iglesia se veía bien, pero obviamente para su ubicación en el punto central de una ciudad y como catedral dejaba mucho que desear. Veremos como quedará la nueva, pero de hecho que lucirá mejor.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La iglesia de planta circular ha sido demolida para construir esta nueva????

Al parecer sí, pues la parte posterior que sostiene la enorme cruz sigue en pie.

Me parece que van a hacer un híbrido, eso ya no me gusta.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

verdad, no me habìa percatado de ese detalle (gran detalle) ojalà que no sea un hìbrido hno:


----------



## guillermochs (Apr 10, 2007)

En realidad solo se cambiará la fachada por que la parte posterior donde se ubicaría la cúpula no se ha demolido y la cruz también quedará, una lástima.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bueno pues ni modo, aunque eso no es exactamente una cúpula.


----------



## LENNINGZ (Jan 16, 2008)

IMAGENES DE AMAZONAS































COMUNICACION SATELITAL : DONDE SEA ,CUANDO SEA


----------



## LENNINGZ (Jan 16, 2008)

RUMBO A CHACHAPOYAS Y ROD DE MENDOZA


----------



## LENNINGZ (Jan 16, 2008)

*HERMOSA,MAJESTUOSA,MISTICA* 









Chachapoyas

COMUNICACION SATELITAL DONDE SEA, CUANDO SEA
www.etelcom.com.pe

TODAS LAS IMAGENES LAS ENCONTRARAS EN


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Excelentes tomas, muy buen aporte ! La ciudadse ve muy bien y en un entorno natural envidiable. Lástima que la antigua catedral se destruyera con un terremoto. La nueva no me gusta, desentona con el resto de edificios por su simpleza. La municipalidad se ve bien chevere !


----------



## Johc (Mar 8, 2009)

Que bonitas foto, muy limpias las construcciones que pusiste.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Espectaculares las tomas de la cascada.


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

LENNINGZ said:


> IMAGENES DE AMAZONAS


Esta toma es impresionante...:cheers:


----------

